# Gameserver



## demouse (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich hab einen kleinen problem. ICh habe ein Linux Root server , da habe ich im moment einen cs 1.6 server laufen nun schaltet der cs server sich automatisch ab wenn ich mich ausm ssh auslogge ich muss es immer manuelstarten und mit ssh in verbindung bleiben . Und das möchte ich nicht ich habe gehört das man mit einen programm namens Screen dies verhintert, damit der server sich nicht automatisch wenn ich muss ausm ssh rauslogge abschaltet.

könntet ihr mir einen link von den screen schicken . und eine einleitung ?

Wäre sehr dankbar dafür

MFG

Demouse


----------



## RedWing (3. Januar 2005)

> könntet ihr mir einen link von den screen schicken . und eine einleitung ?


Muss es denn gleich ein Desktop Manager sein?

Man kann das Problem auch erstmal einfach angehen

Versuch den Server mal im Hintergrund zu starten etwa so:


```
csserver start&
```

Falls das nicht funktionieren sollte, kann man es vorher immernoch mit dem Programm nohup
versuchen...


```
man nohup
```
  gibt der mehr Infos.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## demouse (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo

wo muss ich die daten ausführen lassen in dem ordner da ich den Steam cs 1.6 Installiert habe , das wäre bei mir /home/hlds_l

beim csserver start&
kommt das hier:

serv-1-2-227:~# cd /home
serv-1-2-227:/home# cd hlds
-bash: cd: hlds: No such file or directory
serv-1-2-227:/home# cd hlds_l
serv-1-2-227:/home/hlds_l# csserver start&
[1] 5966
serv-1-2-227:/home/hlds_l# -bash: csserver: command not found      






und das hier kommt bei man nohup


NAME
       nohup - run a command immune to hangups, with output to a non-tty

SYNOPSIS
       nohup COMMAND [ARG]...
       nohup OPTION

DESCRIPTION
       Run COMMAND, ignoring hangup signals.

       --help display this help and exit

       --version
              output version information and exit

AUTHOR
       Written by Jim Meyering.

REPORTING BUGS
       Report bugs to <bug-coreutils@gnu.org>.

COPYRIGHT            



was muss ich jetzt machen 

MFG

Demouse


----------



## Helmut Klein (3. Januar 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials158667.html

Ich glaube, mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen.


----------



## demouse (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Wenn ich das eintippe kommt ein Fehlermeldung

-bash: screen: command not found

Fehlermeldung


Bitte helfe mir bin noch ein Linux anfänger


----------



## Helmut Klein (3. Januar 2005)

Du solltest dir wirklich noch einmal genau überlegen, ob du wirklich einen Root-Server benötigst, denn wie es aussieht hast du recht beschränktes Wissen. Sicher wirst du dies als einen Angriff gegen deine Persönlichkeit empfinden, jedoch gibt es genügend Gründe, weshalb man als unerfahrener Benutzer keinen root-server administrieren sollte. Wenn du dich ein bisschen hier im Forum und v.a. im Webserver-Forum umsiehst, wirst du wohl verstehen warum.

Du musst erst einmal screen installieren - wie du dies anstellst hängt von deiner jeweiligen Distribution ab, die du uns noch nicht mitgeteilt hast.


----------



## RedWing (3. Januar 2005)

> Du musst erst einmal screen installieren - wie du dies anstellst hängt von deiner jeweiligen Distribution ab, die du uns noch nicht mitgeteilt hast.



Ich kann irgendwie nicht so richtig verstehen, wieso man da für so ne simple Aufgabe,
screen benutzen sollte...
nohup ist genau für solche Sachen gemacht, screen ist dafür nur unnötig komplex,
und verbraucht ausserdem unnötige Rechenressourcen...


> beim csserver start&
> kommt das hier:
> 
> serv-1-2-227:~# cd /home
> ...



Das mit csserver hab ich nicht wörtlich gemeint, da ich nicht weiß wie das Kommando
für den server start heißt, musst du natürlich noch anpassen...



Gruß

RedWing


----------



## MHHV (4. Januar 2005)

Also,,

im Prinzip recht simpel.

*Du gehst wieder in das Verzeichnis in dem deine start-datei liegt.*

cd /home/hlds_l

*Jetzt solltest du dich hier befinden:* 

serv-1-2-227:/home/hlds_l# 

*Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob deine Datei wirklich nur csserver oder csserver.sh heißt. Aber gehen wir einfach mal davon aus die heißt nur csserver dann schreibst Du :*

./csserver start &

Das heißt du solltest VOR deinen Befehl noch den PUNKT und den SLASH setzen

*Das war es. Jetzt kannst Du dein SSH schliessen und der Game-Server läuft.*


----------



## surrender (9. Januar 2005)

Ganz grob gesagt:

./hlds_run -game cstrike +maxplayers 10 +map de_dust2 -autoupdate *&*

Dann passt die Sache !


----------

